

High-Quality Streamable Free-Viewpoint Video [MSR/SIGGRAPH] - jbeda
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/fvv/

======
billconan
this startup is doing the same thing

[http://8i.com/](http://8i.com/)

~~~
jbeda
Looks like 8i is using fewer cameras with a narrower field. The processing
doesn't look nearly as clean. The compression doesn't look as good as it
didn't download realtime. The MSR video claims that they can deliver their
content at 12mbps.

My guess is that the MSR set up is a pretty large array of kinect like
cameras. Pretty cool how they clean things up and connect through time to
drive compression. Also think it is cool that they detect where hands and
faces are and make the mesh more dense there.

But, the 8i folks have a demo on the web and MSR has a pre-canned video.

